# Anti-seize and squeel grease recommendations?



## JonW (Jan 6, 2002)

I'll be changing my brake pads soon. Any recommendations for antiseize compound to put behind the pads? 

And I'll be putting on some new wheels, too. Any recommendation for antiseize grease to put on the axles? 

I've never done such things before. I'd guess I could just buy whatever they're selling at Pep Boys. But I thought I'd ask. Thanks.


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

JonW said:


> *I'll be changing my brake pads soon. Any recommendations for antiseize compound to put behind the pads?
> 
> And I'll be putting on some new wheels, too. Any recommendation for antiseize grease to put on the axles?
> 
> I've never done such things before. I'd guess I could just buy whatever they're selling at Pep Boys. But I thought I'd ask. Thanks. *


Just a few things to look out for...

Get none-copper based anti-seize paste. They sell two types, none-copper and copper based. The copper based anti-seize paste is good for stuff like spark plug which does not get exposed to moisture, while the none-copper type will resist rust better. Find something with a little brush on the cap that makes application easier.

For the pads, you can either use anti-seize or brake silencer...It's a little red goop that comes in a small round tube, with a cap. It dries to a semi-hard rubber type consistency to buffer the vibration against the calipers. Although with racing or track compounds, NOTHING can make those things quiet.

By the way, I hope you mean brake hubs rather than axels...


----------



## JonW (Jan 6, 2002)

HACK,

Thanks so much for the info! I'm new at this type of thing, so these basics are where I need help. And yeah, I meant the hub- you know, that round, metal thing.


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

JonW said:


> *HACK,
> 
> Thanks so much for the info! I'm new at this type of thing, so these basics are where I need help. And yeah, I meant the hub- you know, that round, metal thing.  *


:rofl: :rofl: Do you have the Bentley manual, BTW? It would come in handy if you're a newbie at this!


----------



## JonW (Jan 6, 2002)

Raffi said:


> *:rofl: :rofl: Do you have the Bentley manual, BTW? It would come in handy if you're a newbie at this!  *


No, I don't have the Bentley manual. Good idea. I'll have a look over at amazon now.

Given that it looks like this track thing is going to turn into a habit, it'll be cheaper and more fun if I can do things like change the brakes myself.

By the way, can I get things like the none-copper anti-seize and brake silencer stuff at Pep Boys or some place similar?


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

JonW said:


> *No, I don't have the Bentley manual. Good idea. I'll have a look over at amazon now.
> 
> Given that it looks like this track thing is going to turn into a habit, it'll be cheaper and more fun if I can do things like change the brakes myself.
> 
> By the way, can I get things like the none-copper anti-seize and brake silencer stuff at Pep Boys or some place similar? *


Yep. Just have to ask for it and double check the labels to make sure the monkeys at PB don't screw it up.


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

JonW said:


> *No, I don't have the Bentley manual. Good idea. I'll have a look over at amazon now.
> 
> Given that it looks like this track thing is going to turn into a habit, it'll be cheaper and more fun if I can do things like change the brakes myself.
> 
> *


BTW, I found out the best way (IMHO) to learn this kind of stuff is to watch someone else do it once and then tackle it yourself. That's how I learned to change pads/rotors.


----------



## JonW (Jan 6, 2002)

Hack- thanks again.



Raffi said:


> *BTW, I found out the best way (IMHO) to learn this kind of stuff is to watch someone else do it once and then tackle it yourself. That's how I learned to change pads/rotors. *


Yup, that's the way I'd prefer. For my upcoming April driver school, there is some sort of a pre school tech inspection. Never been to a pretech so I'm not entirely sure what goes on (couldn't make the one at my first driver school). But I'm hoping someone there can show me how to change the brake pads. And maybe even the rotors.

After my first driver school and a few autocrosses this past fall, my front tires were worn much more than the rears. So I went to Sears and bought myself a jack and stands. And then rotated my tires and changed the oil. I was actually pretty proud of myself after that. And that shows just how little I know! This is my first car that I've ever tried to do anything myself. And I'm really enjoying it. I'm looking forward to many more days at the track and tinkering with the car.


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

JonW said:


> *So I went to Sears and bought myself a jack and stands. And then rotated my tires and changed the oil. I was actually pretty proud of myself after that. And that shows just how little I know! This is my first car that I've ever tried to do anything myself. And I'm really enjoying it. I'm looking forward to many more days at the track and tinkering with the car. *


That's the spirit! :thumbup: You will be hooked pretty shortly and won't let anyone else work on your car!


----------



## JonW (Jan 6, 2002)

Raffi said:


> *That's the spirit! :thumbup: You will be hooked pretty shortly and won't let anyone else work on your car!  *


Yeah, this car is turning into much more of a hobby than I expected when I bought it.  I did my first driver school this past fall and really enjoyed it even more than I expected. Mmmmmm... track time... Hey, I'm having fun! :thumbup:


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

For pad anti squeal I use CRC Brake Quiet. Smooth some on the back of the pads, let dry 5 minutes or so, then instlal pads as normal.

DO NOT use on track pads. Install track pads dry.

I lube the caliper guide pins with a LIGHT coat of some lube I found for brakes. I think it is also a CRC product, but I traveling so can't look at it.

I don't use any anti-seize anywhere near the brakes. Some people put a light coat on the hub center (mates with the wheel center bore). But if you track, you probably be taking the wheels off enough to not have a problem. This is more for those who only remove the wheels to put new tires every few years.


----------



## Test_Engineer (Sep 11, 2004)

Pinecone said:


> I lube the caliper guide pins with a LIGHT coat of some lube I found for brakes. I think it is also a CRC product, but I traveling so can't look at it.


I've been reading that this is not a good idea! It is the reason the dust caps are there. BMW says(I believe there is a TSB about this) that brake lube on the guide pins swells the rubber bushings and causes them to stick. I think this is true, because I never heard this before and DID lube them, and now I have a sticky caliper causeing judder. :dunno:


----------



## cimbali (Apr 25, 2006)

Sta-Lube Synthetic Brake Caliper Grease from CRC is fine for caliper pins...checkout the mfg's website:

http://www.crcind.com.au/catalogue.nsf/web_brands/Sta-Lube+Synthetic+Brake+Caliper+Grease


----------



## Ryan M (Dec 20, 2006)

Test_Engineer said:


> I've been reading that this is not a good idea! It is the reason the dust caps are there. BMW says(I believe there is a TSB about this) that brake lube on the guide pins swells the rubber bushings and causes them to stick. I think this is true, because I never heard this before and DID lube them, and now I have a sticky caliper causeing judder. :dunno:





cimbali said:


> Sta-Lube Synthetic Brake Caliper Grease from CRC is fine for caliper pins...checkout the mfg's website:
> 
> http://www.crcind.com.au/catalogue.nsf/web_brands/Sta-Lube+Synthetic+Brake+Caliper+Grease


You guys realize that this thread is 5 years old, right?


----------



## Test_Engineer (Sep 11, 2004)

Ryan M said:


> You guys realize that this thread is 5 years old, right?


YES, but someone looking for information, like I was, doesn't care about the date of the thread. And I did look it up, in the BMW TIS, is says specifically DO NOT LUBE guide pins.


----------



## Kel (Mar 29, 2003)

For break pads, where are best / cheapest places to get CRC Break quit or other alike products?


----------



## ahspao (Aug 1, 2005)

I use the brake grease from Pep Boys on the pads and caliper guide bolts but here is a HUGE word of caution....I used anti-seize compound when I mounted the rotor and when I mounted the wheel to the hub (on the parts that tend to rust and fuse together) well the problem with that is that it can get into your lug bolt holes and guess what, after some bumpy driving the lug bolts get loose. I torqued the bolts and when i checked them a day later, they could be turned by hand. Be careful.


----------



## Latoilette (May 1, 2008)

Go to autozone and buy 1.19 single use packets of grease on their counter. That's what I do.


----------



## Edwagon (Sep 23, 2012)

Can you use this for pads and the back of new rotor? I was looking at this:

http://www.pelicanparts.com/cgi-bin...urth CU 1800 Extreme Pressure Lubricant, 1 lb


----------

